# Algos and Mere Unwashed Youth - September



## Garpal Gumnut (30 August 2020)

September in the US markets is when the Decision Makers head to the Hamptons or the Rockies and leave Wall St. and Chicago to Algorithms and the nieces and nephews. The former turn off their phones and become smug knowing that October beckons. 

Wait for an increase in volatility next week, with wide but controlled swings, the latter achieved by algos. Would you trust a niece or nephew with the house. 

Earth, Wind and Fire will sing.



> Do you remember, 21st night of September?
> Love was changing the mind of pretenders
> While chasing the clouds away
> Our hearts were ringing
> ...




gg


----------



## jbocker (30 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Would you trust a niece or nephew with the house.



Nope. I know their mothers and fathers. Their uncle is Really good though.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Wait for an increase in volatility next week, with wide but controlled swings, the latter achieved by algos



After reading @ducati916 threads, I gathered we are in for volatile period again. Your post is a timely reminder. 
Thank you.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2020)

Volatility = opportunity


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> Volatility = opportunity



lol. You did come to mind as I posted this.

gg


----------

